# Newbie Question



## psychoblur (Jul 5, 2005)

Hey guys, I'm in the market to purchase a Z. I've been comparing the Canadian vs. US Z. And after useless comparison... seems like the differences are leather interior and enthusiast model. Other than this, I dont really see much difference. However I dont know much about the Z. Can any of you gurus help me find the differences between the 2 Z's? 

The reason is I live in Canada, however the used Z here is super expensive compared to the Z in the states. Therefore if there is any information you guys can tell me, that'd be great.


----------



## 3-fity (Nov 1, 2002)

The best bargain (here in the states) is the Enthusiast model. It comes with the limited slip differential and HID headlights over the base model.


----------



## pimp1911 (Oct 22, 2004)

+1 agree.

Also the stock intake opening is bigger on the US model vs. other models(euro,japan etc. etc.)


----------



## psychoblur (Jul 5, 2005)

But only the touring has the leather right? Does Touring also come in Standard?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

psychoblur said:


> But only the touring has the leather right? Does Touring also come in Standard?


Yes, here it does but it costs more because not only does it change to MT but also adds the Performance model options so basically it is a Performance with Leather and Bose.


----------



## psychoblur (Jul 5, 2005)

Changing it to manual wont cost more will it? Caust it usually cost like 800 for automatics right?


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

psychoblur said:


> Changing it to manual wont cost more will it? Caust it usually cost like 800 for automatics right?


In the US Touring model it does because you not only change it to manual, which normally is less you are right, but they change the wheels from 17" to 18", add Tire Pressure Sensor and VDC.


----------



## psychoblur (Jul 5, 2005)

oh I see... I thought Tire pressure sensor was standard in all models except for base. Thx Westpak. 

Just on a general note, how does everyone feel about the Z after owning it for over 2 years? I am debating on the Z or the S2K. Most people told me to go for the S because it's more reliable, however with the S I'm missing out on all the add-on features of the Z, such as tire sensor, bose system, and all the little stuff, not to mention the bigger room in the Z.

Is the maintaince expensive on the Z?


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

psychoblur said:


> oh I see... I thought Tire pressure sensor was standard in all models except for base. Thx Westpak.
> 
> Just on a general note, how does everyone feel about the Z after owning it for over 2 years? I am debating on the Z or the S2K. Most people told me to go for the S because it's more reliable, however with the S I'm missing out on all the add-on features of the Z, such as tire sensor, bose system, and all the little stuff, not to mention the bigger room in the Z.
> 
> Is the maintaince expensive on the Z?


Yes, maintenance is expensive. a new clutch will cost you $1500. Nissan parts are notorious for being overpriced, but luckily you can find them for considerably cheaper online. Unfortunately, as well, the S2000 is an expensive car to maintain because the parts are insanely priced, which is the reason why the resale value is so low. It is also important to note that the S2000 is a terrible car to drive if you expect to do any type of driving in traffic as it requires high revving. Each car has its pros and cons. For instance, I know the S2000 has a better gearbox than the Z and better handling. But it is also a 2.0 (2.2 for later models) which, IMO, is way too little displacement to be fun to drive. 

But the biggest pro, by far, are the insurance rates. A Z will have much lower insurance rates than an S2000 ( dont ask me why. i priced them both out).

BTW, the S2000 is a very small car. I wouldnt recommend anyone over 5'8" driving it. I'm 6'4"-6'5" and my knees were touching the dash. In my friends G35 coupe (basically a 350Z), I had plenty of room.


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

psychoblur said:


> oh I see... I thought Tire pressure sensor was standard in all models except for base. Thx Westpak.
> 
> Just on a general note, how does everyone feel about the Z after owning it for over 2 years? I am debating on the Z or the S2K. Most people told me to go for the S because it's more reliable, however with the S I'm missing out on all the add-on features of the Z, such as tire sensor, bose system, and all the little stuff, not to mention the bigger room in the Z.
> 
> Is the maintaince expensive on the Z?


I would say maintenance is any more than any other car, the example of the clutch is a little high, you can get an ACT clutch for around 550 plus 500-600 labor for a total of under 1200. My clutch was replaced at 30k miles and still had more to go and that is with 10K of that with 150 more horses than stock.

I have had mine almost 3 years and still love it and like yo usaid the aftermarket parts availability is insane so much out there, and after almost 3 years I still get stares and compliments.

S2000 is way too small to be a comfortable car to drive on a regular basis.


----------



## psychoblur (Jul 5, 2005)

Very hot car indeed Westpak. I agree with both of u that the S has no room to be comfortable for daily driving, that's why I wanted to steer more to the Z for more "luxury". The main thing about the S that I like is the handling and the look, however it's missing out basically everything on the interior. (except for the hot red and black leather seats! :thumbup: )

Most forums I've been to, says the 350Z is far from luxury and it is built for performance. How do you guys feel about that?
I want a luxury sports car that has the looks, speed and comfort. So far the best car in that field for me is the G35. ( of course I'm factoring in what I like and in certain price range) The G35 is a bit more pricey though, that's why I'm not getting it.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

psychoblur said:


> Very hot car indeed Westpak. I agree with both of u that the S has no room to be comfortable for daily driving, that's why I wanted to steer more to the Z for more "luxury". The main thing about the S that I like is the handling and the look, however it's missing out basically everything on the interior. (except for the hot red and black leather seats! :thumbup: )
> 
> Most forums I've been to, says the 350Z is far from luxury and it is built for performance. How do you guys feel about that?
> I want a luxury sports car that has the looks, speed and comfort. So far the best car in that field for me is the G35. ( of course I'm factoring in what I like and in certain price range) The G35 is a bit more pricey though, that's why I'm not getting it.


Well, in the long run, the G35 would be a better purchase. The sticker price might be higher, but its depreciation is less than the 350Z. SO, in 1 year or 2 years, the extra price would have paid for itself.


----------



## psychoblur (Jul 5, 2005)

yeah. I'm slowly draggin the purchase of a Z until next year where maybe the G35 will be cheaper and I can get one of those!


----------



## westpak (Jan 9, 2003)

psychoblur said:


> Very hot car indeed Westpak. I agree with both of u that the S has no room to be comfortable for daily driving, that's why I wanted to steer more to the Z for more "luxury". The main thing about the S that I like is the handling and the look, however it's missing out basically everything on the interior. (except for the hot red and black leather seats! :thumbup: )
> 
> Most forums I've been to, says the 350Z is far from luxury and it is built for performance. How do you guys feel about that?
> I want a luxury sports car that has the looks, speed and comfort. So far the best car in that field for me is the G35. ( of course I'm factoring in what I like and in certain price range) The G35 is a bit more pricey though, that's why I'm not getting it.


Thanks.

The Z is made more as sports car than a luxury sporty car like the G35c, it is comfortable and has plenty of ammenities but if you want the luxury feel like fancy looking interior then the G35 is for you, the Z is more simple and geared for the driving experience not the inside look, just give me a steering wheel and shifter


----------

